
The pungent debate of using garlic in cooking (2014) - theprotocol
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/food-and-wine/food-trends/the-pungent-debate-of-using-garlic-in-cooking/article21538724/
======
theprotocol
At this point in my life I have gotten sick of almost every recipe I read and
every meal I order in restaurants tasting like garlic. It is such a
stereotypical "chefy" ingredient that it's become a crutch.

The last 3 restaurant meals I've had were different dishes from different
restaurants with different cuisines, but thinking back on them, they all
essentially tasted like garlic. It is prominent even when the cook tries to
use it as a background flavor and it seems it cannot just be an added note or
accent; in my experience it always ends up taking over the dish. It might be
called "chicken breast" or "spaghetti" but in terms of taste it's really
garlic-y chicken, or garlic-tasting tomatoes on top of pasta.

I don't remember how I ran into this article, but I found it somewhat
vindicating.

